# Derailleur Hanger Bummaz (Pardon while I Rant)



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

So, 4 months and three weeks ago, a bad chain cranked my rear derailleur into my wheel and broke the RD hanger on my 2007 Dream HX. Been trying to get a new hanger ever since.:mad2:

First off, NO, the ones on Wheels Mfg, Derailleurhanger.com, and such labled "Colnago" DO NOT FIT (but thanks for all the suggestions pointing me that way).

Colnago Italy referred me to Colnago America, Colnago America told me to speak with local retailers, the local retailers told me to go shopping at Wheels Mfg. and Derailleurhanger.com. Thanks! But those don't fit!

Then Colnago America set me up with Wrench Science, who sent pics of my derailleur to Italy. After 3 months, a shipment arrived - but it was not the correct hanger. This week, another shipment arrived, and the hanger was FedEx'd to me. And... its not the correct hanger.

Wonder if the HX Stay - and hanger - was so briefly made that none exist in the universe. I dunno. At the start of all this, I heard from other Colnago owners that I would have a 3 month wait. I simply bought a new frame rather than wait that long - and now I'm at nearly 5 months. That's longer than it took to order the bike, have it painted and delivered in the first place.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

You may have to look for a workshop with a cnc machine to make a replacementby copying the broken original.
Doesnt appear to eb the rigth version out there by what you have posted


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*Colnago America, where are you?*

Your derailleur hanger is used on other models too - I have 2 Colnagos with that exact hanger - a 2005 Dream HP (serial D668 38) and a 2006 Cristallo (serial E2B 623), both of which came through Trialtir, the US distributor at the time. ie: not gray market frames.

I'm curious as to any C-50 owners out there - how about you, does this hanger appear on your frame?

It's *unconscionable* that Colnago is unable/unwilling to supply a $5 part that's designed to be consumable, and without it, renders the multi-thousand dollar frame useless.

It's situations like this that point me to a different manufacturer when it comes time (soon) to replace my 5 and 6 year old racebikes.

-Jon Lane


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope these guys can able to help you.

If they don't have a replacement they can make a copy from your old broken dropout. 

http://www.pilo.co.il/

Why do manufacturers use so many diffrent designs anyway?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Thanks for the sympathy*



J
It's *unconscionable* that Colnago is unable/unwilling to supply a $5 part that's designed to be consumable said:


> I kinda expected to get bashed for breaking the hanger in the first place - this bike brand fan group is much more "religious" than most, i.e., Colnago can do no wrong - but YOU can!
> 
> Ironically enough, the $1K frame I bought just to keep riding through the wait came with a spare hanger in the small parts bag.
> 
> This also sours me on a brand known for charging very-high-end prices, all for their Italian-ness and racing prestige. On their Facebook page you will see other owners begging for replacement hangers for months. One team said they had CX-1's sidelined because they could not get replacement hangers.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a nice long rant about this toward Colnago and then my daughter closed internet explorer while she was playing on the computer. I don't have the time to get into it tonight because I have to get some sleep, but suffice it to say that the level of customer service we receive for shelling out thousands of dollars for these frames is utterly pathetic. It really makes me think about buying the Gryphon in lieu of the Colnago. It should take a week or two to receive a new hanger from the distributor or manufacturer, not months.

I had ZERO luck with the distributors, past and present, back in 2008 when I needed some barrel adjusters for the down tube of the Oval Krono that I bought off of e-bay. I was finally able to use some Campy barrel adjuster off a retro system to get the job done. No help from Colnago, Trialtir, or Veltec whatsoever with this issue.

Sablotny, I really feel bad for you, and if I were you I would be PISSED.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Fab', with the fleet you own that's saying something. 

I've been looking at the Canyon Ultimate - kinda like the idea of a top level frame without the pretentious pricing. Maybe I'm getting old!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sablotny said:


> I've been looking at the Canyon Ultimate - kinda like the idea of a top level frame without the pretentious pricing.


No denying the success they had with Gilbert this year. Too bad they don't sell to Canada/USA. 

Sorry about the hanger, I don't see why Colnago can't keep some extras in a back room. Even Pina are easy to get if needed. Obviously Colnago has contracted this piece out and can't get it anymore.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sablotny said:


> Fab', with the fleet you own that's saying something.
> 
> I've been looking at the Canyon Ultimate - kinda like the idea of a top level frame without the pretentious pricing. Maybe I'm getting old!


As we get older, we get wiser. The Gryphon is the exact same thing as the Colnago. The one I saw was a lugged frame like the EP or EPS. I cannot remember exactly, but it is in the Fake Colnago thread. Yeah, it runs $3,000, but that is a lot cheaper than $4,500 which is about the best price I can find for a Colnago C59 or EPQ.

When I bought my frames, I knew what I was getting. An Italian frame in the Cristallo, an Italian frame in the Oval Krono, Taiwanese frames in the Artes, and an Italian frame in the C50, albeit with a surprise Taiwanese fork in the 75. All this smoke and mirrors about where the frames are made and the poor customer service has me debating which frame brand I will buy in 5 or 10 years from now. Right now though, I am still set on the Master X-Light in PR82 as my next frame. Thinking about waiting and seeing what the exchange rate does should Italy find itself in some serious financial trouble and/or the EU implodes. I really want it for my 40th birthday, and my wife keeps telling me to "Just Buy It", but I also don't wan to feel like a moron 6 months later when I could have bought it for $500 less. I'll see how I feel next month and exactly what the financial climate is in the US and the EU.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I've started a reply to this about three times, but every time I end up ranting more and delete it. I'll try to remain somewhat even-keeled here:

I was a big Colnago fan, they've made some amazing frames. The C40 was ahead of its time, and I've loved some of the paint schemes of the last 20 years. But it seems a critical time for the company now. Its a tall argument to say Colnagos are on the cutting edge right now - no model is the lightest, or stiffest, uses the latest technology, or is the "winningest" in the pro peloton. The paint schemes have gotten more generic in recent years, IMHO. And their fundamental "Italian-ness" - well, what's left? It seems like, at best, Japanese carbon is fabricated into sub-assemblies elsewhere, which are mitered, glued up and painted in Italy. So what are you getting for the sky-high pricing - their only constant? Well, not customer service.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*The rant continues*

Not only is it my birthday today, its the 6 month anniversary of my broken derailleur hanger and trying to get a replacement from Colnago Italy, America, and the local dealers.

Ironically enough, I'm wrenching on a friend's 2004 Orbea Mitis, which has a tweaked hanger. I went to the Orbea web site and ordered a replacement hanger in under a minute. 

Guess I'll fire up another round of e-mails and phone calls. Italy handed off to America, which handed off to Wrench Science, since they're local to me. I'm sure they're not real thrilled to spend a bunch of time trying to source me a $20 part. 

Here's an idea for Colnago:

Orbea USA


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Why don't you get a cnc copy of the durn thing.......you can get many made, maybe even sell them of and make a profit...........


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Good idea, but I bought another frame months ago when I heard this would be a "3 month wait" from other Colnago owners. Not really interested to invest more money in this frame, or try to make a business out of it. I think that's what Colnago is supposed to be doing.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Colnago must read this thread or know about it.

Their lack of a response speaks volumes.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Check Chainreactioncycles.com ....they seem to have Dream hangers in stock.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Do you have a direct link for that? - I couldn't find anything.

Thanks!


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Try this: Colnago Mech Hanger | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

If that link fails, google chainreactioncycles.....on their site, search under Colnago.

(The address may also be a .uk in a search, but mine defaults to . com as I am in N.A.)


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow - thank you Chaulk! I've been searching all over, then gave up, you found what Colnago couldn't in half a year. E-mailing now!


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope it is the right one.....I trust you cross referenced the picture. 
I ran into a similar search when I bought a CX-1 frame on e-bay that did not have a hanger. Ordered a wheels manufacturing hanger that the web vendor/manufacturer said would fit, but it did not. I had to get one from a local dealer who took one of a frame he had. I am thinking of ordering one from Chain reaction to get a spare as I hear they are hard to come by.
But you are correct, in that Colnago should have bits like this in stock for recent frames. They should be easy to obtain.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Ironically, the C59 model looks like mine and the Dream unit does not. I sent an e-mail to ChainReaction begging somebody to physically check the hanger with the pictures I sent. Not a very reassuring reply, so I bought both. See what shows up.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Chaulk, I'd like to thank you as well. I just placed my order. For my '05 Dream HP and '06 Cristallo it appears the matching hanger is the one designated C50, which makes sense as all three frames were in production simultaneously.
For those interested in ordering as well, please check the photos carefully as seemingly identical hangers have subtle differences.
I'll report back with my experience upon receipt.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

It would be great to hear if the hangers that you folks get are the correct ones. They do not have a pic for the CX-1 option so I am reluctant to order one for a spare.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Just received the replacement hanger for the Orbea Mitis. 3 days after I ordered it from the Orbea web site.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*Dropout arrived*

This was the dropout from Chain Reaction Cycles in England marked for the C-50. The photos attached are the supplied dropout next to my '05 Dream HP (which is also identical to my '06 Cristallo) - a perfect match. In the plastic bag were 2 replacement mounting screws as well.

The order arrived 10 days after placement, via standard shipping. I have absolutely nothing other than positive things to report.

Maybe Colnago USA - or perhaps even Italy should ring these folks up...


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Ah, good stuff! That's the one Colnago sent to me - HP stay when I have an HX. I asked Chain Reaction to please (!!!) verify the hangers they have compared to the pictures I sent them. 

They replied that it looked like the C59 unit was the correct one... just as Colnago e-mailed to say its the same as the EPS. At this point, who knows what's showing up to my house.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Go to Ebay. Someone just listed a c59 hanger. Looks very similar, but you'd have to get a photo of the other side.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Funny - that person is me! I asked the UK retailer to check the pictures I e-mailed them and select the correct Colnago hanger from their stock. "A" for effort, but... wrong hanger. Again. 

Just last week I heard from Wrench Science that my Dream HX uses the same hanger as the EPS. They've been trying to get a hanger from Colnago for-like-ever, they e-mailed to say that "a solution" is close at hand. I hope so. 

5-1/2 months.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Finally....*

Just shy of seven months and I've finally sourced a replacement hanger for my Dream HX. Thanks to Chaulk61 for finding them at Chain Reaction Cycles in the UK. Thanks to Sam at Chain Reaction to help me find the correct hanger.

I remain flabbergasted that for this entire time, Colnago was zero help - they would only shuffle me off to local dealers, none of which carried or even knew which hanger my frame used - and its only 4 years old. :mad2:

This will be my last Colnago. As I was building up my bargain-priced Fuji replacement frame, I twice e-mailed Fuji corporate about the internal cable routing and received responses within 15 minutes - on a Saturday and a Sunday!

To help anyone in the future - the 2007 Dream HX takes the same hanger as the EPS. For your ~$32, the new hanger does not include bolts. If you crashed hard enough to break your hanger, you may want to replace the bolts as well. These are 4mm, course thread, socket head machine bolts.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, that sucks. For the kind of premium money spent on a Colnago, you would think that customer service should be top notch. Where does all that extra money we spend on the frames go to, because as we already know these frames are mold frames and are the same as the ones built by Gryphon, et al. If I am paying a premium, I expect exceptional customer service.

Think I already mentioned by issue with missing barrels on the down tube on a used Oval Krono I bought. Colnago and their then American distributor were of no help. I believe it was Trialtir at the time and then I tried to contact Veltec. Bought a Master XL off of e-bay about a year or so ago and it was supposedly new in box. it arrived with a couple of scratches and absolutely NONE of the hardware. I figured it would take an act of God to get the hardware, so between the missing hardware and the scratches I sent it back.

Yeah, I seriously doubt I will be buying another Colnago unless they get serious about their customer service. For $4,000+, I expect a lot more in customer service.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm not real sure what the brand is about any more either, except being Really Expensive. I custom ordered my frame, paid extra to upgrade the fork to the still-Italian Star when I heard the standard fork was Taiwanese for 2007, and waited 6 months for delivery for the full Colnago experience. The Dream HX isn't an open mold frame, but I agree - I see the company as less thoroughbred Italian every year. I understand this is the way things are going; I just don't want to throw mega-dollars at another one.


----------

